# Remote Desktop?

## ps2cho

Hey guys,

My situation here is that i have this computer in my closet with no moniter and i wanna connect to it via LAN/WAN like i do with my realVNC for my windows laptop.

How can i do this, but for Gentoo?

Whats the best option?

Thanks, ps2cho

----------

## Katphish

hehe, here is just the link for you!

If you just want to run one or two apps, X over ssh is a quick option:

```
ssh -X -Y <server name>

# <any X app> &
```

Both of the above assume X is installed on the server.

----------

## brot

the best solution would be using freenx. It is a opensource and free implementation of !x from nomachine. It works ways better than vnc. Much faster.. The wiki contains a howto  :Wink: 

----------

## ps2cho

ehhhh....all these seem hard to setup...

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## magic919

Just stick VNC on it then.

----------

## dspgen

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_VNC_to_connect_to_existing_X_Sessions

It is fast like rdp, and pretty painless to setup.

----------

## Pandor

what windowmanager/desktop are you using?

kde should come with krdc (kde remote desktop connection).

it supports vnc and rdp protocol. I've use it a lot when my desktop was still running windows xp (configured for remote desktop (rdp)).

what OS is that 'in the closet' pc running?

----------

## mijenix

Hi

Use ssh with X forwarding.

--Mathias

----------

## ps2cho

i have never done this before...

So i am really confused on how to do the ssh...

I have putty, but i dont understanddddd....

I'll give vnc a try first.

----------

## fikiz

x11vnc + any vnc client. This is a really easy way to access and control a remote X server.

x11vnc is in portage.

----------

## Katphish

 *ps2cho wrote:*   

> i have never done this before...
> 
> So i am really confused on how to do the ssh...
> 
> I have putty, but i dont understanddddd....
> ...

 

Unless you have an Xserver on the Windows PC, putty is not going to help you much.  In my first post, I got fancy an embedded the link.  For what you want to do, I really think this is the easiest and quickest way to do it:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xvnc_terminal_server

It is a pretty simple cut-n-paste job.

----------

